# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > LINUX >  рут пароль на убунту 10,10

## Юрий2011

помогите восстановить рут пароль на шлюзе убунту 10.10

----------


## mopsiso

День добрый.... именно root ? Возможно что вы утеряли пароль от 2 учетной записи Администратора с правами root, если речь идет о том что я говорю то при доступе к ПК наберите в командной строке через сейф мод или простого usera следующее sudo passwd root. Или так :

Понадобится установочный компакт вашей оси и 5 минут вашего времени. 
Итак начнем:


Загружаемся с установочного компакт-диска в режиме recovery console

Затем нужно загрузить драйвер вашей файловой системы (ext2, ext3...) комадой modprobe

Монтируем раздел root в каталог /target командой mount (при отсутствии создаем такой калалог или можно любой другой)

Устанавливаем его в качестве корневого командой chroot /target

Монтируем раздел usr в /usr 

Выполняем команду passwd и вводим новый пароль


Вот и все мы сменили пароль root. Теперь перезагружаемся и заходим теперь уже как root с новым паролем. А теперь практическая часть как эта процедура выглядит у меня дома:



modprobe ext3

mount -t ext3 /dev/hda1 /target

chroot /target

mount -t ext3 /dev/hda4 /usr

passwd

----------

